# Bad Luck



## Torch (Mar 5, 2007)

so.....superstitions.....believe in them??

i kinda do.

this week every single one of our techies had something happen to them. Our TD had his hand like eaten away when a light tree collapsed on his hand. Our SM had a wanger slice her leg open, I had a nail impaled into the bone of my foot, our SR Deck Manager burned her hand while focusing lights, our AV guy.......just was having his fun with the projectors, thats enuf pain.....our spots tripped over their railings, its just been one amazing week, im scared for this comming one 

this is ALL because our TD had an empty fortune cookie. first time, he ran over and killed one singular frog...3x....then next time he was late to school and almost got suspended, now...were getting like killed on set....hes no longer allowed to have anymore chineese food....


----------



## Van (Mar 5, 2007)

Perhaps, to be philosophical for a moment, The empty fortune cookie was a sign. A sign that You make your own fortune, and how you view that fortune is completely up to you. Your choices determine your fate. 

Or perhaps your right no more chinese food for Squegee! .


----------



## Torch (Mar 5, 2007)

no im sure that its no more chinese for squeegee


----------



## HandyMan (Mar 5, 2007)

I think i'd be a little scared to be in that theatre..wouldnt want to end up in the hospital...ekk...no over night stays for me plz


----------



## Squeegee (Mar 6, 2007)

It wasn't that bad! The first time I got an empty fortune cookie I laughed. A good friend of mine looked at it and said that I should take a picture of it and title it "unfortunate"
I thought that was clever.

Little did I know that I would kill a frog that night.

Yeah its a bad sign when you get an unfortunate cookie like I did, just warning you guys. My hand is okay but I was grabbing onto the part where the lighttree came together with its base and it slammed onto my skin and as I instinctively pulled my hand away my skin ripped off and got caught in the light tree. Now half my thumbprint is missing.

Go me! :-\

Noone will let me do anything either! I feel so inept!


----------



## bcfcst4 (Mar 18, 2007)

On the saturday of our show, I had an organic chem class right before. Everything, and i do mean everything, went wrong during our lab, things broke, fell, shattered, exploded, made odd vapors-- you name it, it happened. I made the comment to my fellow group members that if this was the theme of my day, if this Murphy's Law continued, our show was screwed. I went to the theater to help setting everything up, told everyone about my Murphy's Law morning and we had a good laugh. Matinee starts, everything's going pretty well. We begin our biggest scene change, and a vase shatters. Why we were using real glass vases i have no idea. Also during that scene change, an actor's mic stops working, so we have every sound person trying to fix it as we freak out about broken glass. The scene begins, we breathe a minute and get ready to clean up the glass at intermission. Now this show was Little Shop of Horrors and, as we're standing backstage, we get the word that yes, our Audrey II has broken. We rented it for two weeks for a lot of money, and now, two scenes before intermission, it's broken. 

I freak out because my Murphy's Law day is continuing, we manage to pull the plant off during intermission, extend intermission by about 10 minutes, make a splint for the piece of conduit that broke, and hope to god it lasts till the end of the show. It did, and we were able to more permanently fix it before our saturday night show, but man. I was cursing every god I could think of, while Murphy was laughing his @$$ of in his grave i'm sure.


----------



## Van (Mar 18, 2007)

Murphy's Law, Anything that can go wrong, will.

Cole's Law, Thinly sliced Cabbage.
 

People should be shot for building Audrey II out of conduit, any good model/puppet maker will tell you Rattan or a Carbon fiber/ fiberglass rod is the only way to make an armature that will really last. 
Just my two cents worth.


----------



## bcfcst4 (Mar 18, 2007)

Van said:


> Murphy's Law, Anything that can go wrong, will.
> 
> Cole's Law, Thinly sliced Cabbage.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have know before hand, but now, i do oh so much agree. Ah the joys of a small budget.


----------



## astrotechie (Apr 17, 2007)

Torch said:


> this week every single one of our techies had something happen to them. Our TD had his hand like eaten away when a light tree collapsed on his hand. Our SM had a wanger slice her leg open, I had a nail impaled into the bone of my foot, our SR Deck Manager burned her hand while focusing lights, our AV guy.......just was having his fun with the projectors, thats enuf pain.....our spots tripped over their railings, its just been one amazing week, im scared for this comming one




Wow. That is a lot of bad luck. Well superstitious or not, i think that was just being in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------

